

Ask HN: Developers interested in auction theory? - wallacrw

Funded stealth company seeks top-notch engineers interested in auction theory.  Plan is to build an online system for public bidding on assets, will be a patented process and a high-profile project.  Leave preferred contact method in comments or email me at wallacrw [at] yahoo.
======
noonespecial
I am indeed fascinated by auction theory. I search out items all the time for
the express purpose of auctioning them on ebay in various oddball ways "just
to see what happens".

But you lost me at "patented process". I may be in the minority but companies
who say such things by way of introduction have uniformly turned out to be the
last places I've ever wanted to work.

To each their own, I suppose. Good luck in your search.

~~~
wallacrw
Thanks for the response. By "auction theory," I wasn't exactly referring to
messing around on eBay; we're looking to build a proprietary auction system
for a specific kind of government asset that will be sold to the public, and
we have the assets to ensure that we can protect that system by filing for
patents wherever possible.

So that's the idea: we need folks who dig game theory, who think auctions are
exciting, and who want to build something entirely new. The fact that it will
be a "patented process" should be exciting to the candidate, since many
companies don't have the financial backing to patent their processes and/or
choose not to as a matter of resource allocation, meaning their engineers
don't get the pride of having invented a patented process. Ours will.

